# Finding JKD in New Zealand



## Jelik

Hi all,

I live in Wellington, New Zealand. As we are a small country, we don't traditionally make much noise (with the exception of Lord of the Rings recently I guess), so don't attract some of the great things.

Finding someone who can teach JKD here is proving to be very difficult. Any ideas? Websites? Contacts? I am interested in merging some of it with my current wing chun studies...

Thanks very much!


----------



## arnisador

Did you have any luck with this?

I'm taking a mixed Wing Chun/Jun Fan Gung Fu/JKD class right now. It's very interesting to be able to see the evolution of ideas!


----------



## Jelik

No luck in finding any JKD - many years on! I have been training Wing Chun under Sifu Dana Wong since 1999. I am still on the look out for cross-training ideas, merging of skills etc, and would still love to find a competent JKD instructor.

I am based on the Kapiti Coast (45 min north of Wellington) if anyone is interested in with coming to a Wing Chun class, or mix it up with some constructive cross training 

Stu


----------



## JKD NZ

Hi, I'm teaching Jeet Kune Do in Auckland, also teach Nunchakus from our club. May be you can find something useful for you on our website.  www.jkd.org.nz

Cheers
Chris


----------



## STse35

Hi Stu, I am gonna start a JKD study group very soon. If you are still interested give me a call on 0279135612. I am at 6/2 Constable Street in Newtown Wellington. 

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## the LoneWolf

Jelik said:


> No luck in finding any JKD - many years on! I have been training Wing Chun under Sifu Dana Wong since 1999. I am still on the look out for cross-training ideas, merging of skills etc, and would still love to find a competent JKD instructor.
> 
> I am based on the Kapiti Coast (45 min north of Wellington) if anyone is interested in with coming to a Wing Chun class, or mix it up with some constructive cross training
> 
> Stu



Just was wondering how this went on.. Wanting me an my daughter to train in Jeet Kune do or Wing Chun but Wellington is limiting in martial arts, oh and plus we are based in porirua so if anyone can help, would be much appreciated.


----------



## the LoneWolf

STse35 said:


> Hi Stu, I am gonna start a JKD study group very soon. If you are still interested give me a call on 0279135612. I am at 6/2 Constable Street in Newtown Wellington.
> 
> Cheers
> Stephen



Just was wondering how this went on.. Wanting me an my daughter to train in Jeet Kune do or Wing Chun but Wellington is limiting in martial arts, oh and plus we are based in porirua so if anyone can help, would be much appreciated.


----------



## Midnight-shadow

the LoneWolf said:


> Just was wondering how this went on.. Wanting me an my daughter to train in Jeet Kune do or Wing Chun but Wellington is limiting in martial arts, oh and plus we are based in porirua so if anyone can help, would be much appreciated.



A 5 minute google search found the following Wing Chun school in Wellington:

http://wingtsunacademy.com/

If you want to get a better opinion on whether this is a good option for you or not, I would make a new thread on the Wung Chun forum and see if anyone has any information on this particular group.


----------

